# saving ideas



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,

I recently got married 8 months ago, we are almost finished paying off the misc bills from our wedding. After that we have the regular credit card and monthly bills. However, we are trying to save long term -( house, etc.) 
Do anyone know of any good budget programs or have any idea on how implement a plan that we can both agree on to save. 

we are both working, and make appx, the same income per year. But, I am so bad at saving for long term.


----------



## bigspender (Apr 4, 2010)

After paying off the misc bills from your wedding, you can either the same amount you used to pay for the bills in a joint account with your husband or put them in investment.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I would suggest setting aside a certain amount each month. You probably pay 15% (or more) to the government each month in taxes. You pay a portion to your rent/mortgage. You pay for utilties. You pay for food. Why don't you pay yourself as well? You could pay yourself 10% (more or less depending on what you need). Open a savings account, money market, CD or other investment account. Do not take money out of this account. Every paycheck, continue to pay yourself that 10%. I would talk to your bank about opening an account that you can deposit money into, but not take money out for a certain period of time.

Good luck (and stay strong in your marriage through the ups AND the downs).


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Sign up for Financial Peace Network. It will transform how you two live and it will enable you to pay for everything you want, and vacations, and college for your kids, and even retirement.


----------



## created4success (Apr 9, 2010)

Riverside MFT said:


> I would suggest setting aside a certain amount each month. Why don't you pay yourself as well? You could pay yourself 10% (more or less depending on what you need). Open a savings account, money market, CD or other investment account. Do not take money out of this account. Every paycheck, continue to pay yourself that 10%. I would talk to your bank about opening an account that you can deposit money into, but not take money out for a certain period of time.


Great input.

To make sure that you stick with this plan, *you can set up auto-deposit with your employer* so that the 10% (or whatever % or $ amount you choose to save monthly) is automatically taken out of your check and deposited into that new savings account.

Your HR department should be able to give you the appropriate form to do that.


----------

